# Aaarrrgh mice!!!!!!



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok, the mice are REALLY starting to tick me off at the barn where I board! They have 2 barn cats, but there are just too many of the little rodents for them to handle...they get into my tack cubby and poo and pee on my saddle and saddle pads! Not only is it nasty and disgusting, it's also quite unsanitary. 

Soooo I'm trying to figure out the best way to get rid of them. We tried putting those blue poison blocks in there, and all that happened is they ate them and then pooped BLUE poo all over my saddle! :evil: 

Is there anything I can put in my cubby to discourage them from going in there? The pooing and peeing is bad enough, but if they start CHEWING on my things I'm going to get VERY angry!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Mouse traps with peanut butter works very very well. Just had to start setting them again in my barn as there was "evidence" of their presence. 

Good luck.


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

I was at a stable where they had no cats to get the little vermin. They instead used some sort of rat catch box where the mice will go inside and the trap inside will kill them. All you had to do is throw it away or whatever once it is inside :-D.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm not sure how much room you have in your cubby or if you want to go this route...but peanut butter in a mouse trap works really well to catch the lil' suckers. And maybe you could ask the BO to put more around other areas like where the feed is stored and such. Just a thought...good luck!

**oops! walkamile and I had the same thought at the same time. **


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the tips! Anyone know of anything I could also put in the cubby to try to discourage them from even being in there? Someone at the barn suggested moth balls...do you think that or anything else might work?


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

How much stuff do you have stored at the barn? It may be that your best option is to make your stuff inaccessible by using a metal "locker" style item for storage (we have a metal military issue footlocker that we use for some of our stuff - have used it since I was a kid and it was a handy way to grab everything I needed to head to the 4-H show, etc).
When it's not your barn, it adds a layer of difficulty in instituting any real mouse control. Barns are, by nature, mouse heaven - between the grain/feed that gets scattered about and the fact that it's a warm/dry place with lots of bedding/nesting materiel.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Stuff in my cubby (and I know this is only SOME, I know I'm forgetting some items, the cubby/cedar locker is stuffed FULL...

saddle
saddle pads (like 10 of them)
bridle
grooming items (brushes, picks, shampoo, etc)
hay net
fly spray
dewormer
polos/wraps (like 4 pairs)
sport boots
crop
helmet
half chaps
supplements and treats (all in air tight containers so the nasty rodents can't get in!)
bits
lead ropes
halters

...pretty much everything but my horse! ;-)


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Until the issue is under better control, I would consider leaving only what I need on a regular basis onsite (one set of tack and the treats) and taking the rest of it home for storage - you can always take it to the barn with you when you need it (ie wormer on the worming days, different pad when you want to swap out the one at the barn, etc) This way, if there IS damage from the mice, they won't be damaging every single saddle pad, rope, halter, etc that you have.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I agree with that...I already store my saddle in the car now because I don't want that getting chewed on! But I drive a Honda Fit so there's only so much room! ;-) lol


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes, moth balls should work and they shouldn't damage your things. Are the barn cats being fed too much maybe as well? Barn cats should only be fed enough to keep them at the barn. Not enough to actually live on or they won't hunt. 

The other option is to "borrow" another cat for a couple of months!


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

You have too much crap in there girl! Your saddle pads are like a pillow top mattress for them! Minimize the saddle pads and/or put them in a storage bag. Cover everything in plastic or keep them in plastic boxes. I live in the country with my barn 100 ft away... I should really be the spokesperson for tupperware because everything is in plastic containers. Ask the other boarders to do the same! I'm sure they find it annoying as well.

Traps work but I HATE TO TOUCH THEM! YUCKY!! Nothing like handling little wooden death sponges with mouse guts on them.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes, I do have a lot  Although it's nothing compared to the other boarders (they're rather large cubbies!) I do want to get a big tupperware but then I'd need to put it in the tack room and I kinda like having all my things in my cubby locked in...I trust the other boarders, but sometimes the lesson people that come in I don't know, and I don't like the idea of my stuff just sitting out for them to take. 

Hmmmm does anyone know where I could get a very large tupperware container for a good price?


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

My tack truck is a huge plastic storage bin. haha. 


I think you should try the moth ball thing, but they may make the whole barn smell like them, and they will make your tack smell like them. Its not a bad smell, just a really distinct smell. Try them out though!


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

We had a mouse problem one time and tried EVERYTHING!!! Nasty little ******s... The best thing we found was to leave as many lights on as your electricity bill can afford and dryer sheets...for some reason they wouldn't go near Snuggle dryer sheets.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Dryer sheets, really??? Well maybe I'll try those first since they smell better than moth balls I'm sure!


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

they are pesky!! I would say get a big tack trunk or just a sturdy big plastic tub with lid at walmart or target, its foolproof


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Ya know the space saver vacuum bags? They won't take up any space but will protect your saddle pads. They make lockable grooming totes too that are pretty handy. Mice ate a few of my brushes! Anything that they can chew attracts them. I would get a bridle and saddle bag to cover your tack in. Yes they can chew through it but at least its a barrier before they get to your tack. Hey and its an excuse to get new custom stuff!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

lol oh I never need an excuse to buy more stuff if it has to do with my horse! ;-)


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

We had mice! Oh my god theyre terrible! they nest in my saddles! AND eat my grain and tear up my saddle pads. 

Saddle pads need to get out of your box, hun. Lol! 

We actually left cats out, but none helped, so a little garder snake showed up one day and BAM no more mice!!

More cats i would suggest, keep 'em skinny (not starving!) so they work for their keep lol!


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Are the barn cats fed well? If they are fed regularly/well they will be less likely to catch mice as much as a rank, nasty, feral cat that wants nothing to do with people. 

Chickens are good mousers, though can be messier.

Snakes are also great for mice, though many people are horribly afraid of even the most harmless of snakes. Chickens will also eat snakes.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

We had a HORRIBLE mouse problem last year, got 3 cats and BOOM! No mice or birds! I would have the BO feed them less, we only feed ours a little twice a day. Maybe you could try those Space Bags for your saddle pads? Then they take up less room! Same with Polos..... Oh and if you ARE going to get a bridle and saddle bag, Bit Of Britian makes nice costum ones in your colors! I want to get them for all my stuff! Maybe fore Christmas this year.....


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

It could be worse! Before my barn got kitties, the mice were EVERYWHERE! One person put on there rubbe4r boots, only to find a mouse nest!


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

you should get a bunch of glue boards and place them throughout the highly trafficking area of the mice! there is pretty much no escaping glue boards and you dont have to touch the mice you just throw the glue boards away! this is the best method i have found to control mice!!!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Please don't use glue traps, they are very cruel. A snap trap is a quick easy death, glue traps are not. The mice can rip off the pds of their feet, chew off/break legs, or starve to death. It is much nicer to give them poison (not great, but usually fairly quick) or a snap trap


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

ugh that sounds awful. We have mice at our barn and I just try to keep everything in a sealed container. My JR gets a few and so do the snakes, but just can't seem to keep up. I don't like the sound of the glue boards though....


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

yeah my mom used to use glue traps at her old house when she had a problem and I couldn't take it, I threw them all away after I once found a mouse still alive on one and it just looked so inhumane! his tail was torn off and his fur, oh gosh I felt SO BAD for the little guy! we switched to the regular mouse traps after that, very quick and much more humane (if you call killing an animal humane I guess!)

I'd prefer to just put something in there to scare them off if possible...


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

They sound HORRID!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

yeah they're not very humane, I prefer the regular snap the neck traps if I'm going to kill them at all. But I don't really mind mice except I don't want them in my tack! So I just need something that will keep them out of there...before they start chewing on stuff! 

I'm going to try the dryer sheets and I'll tell everyone how that goes!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Please do, that interests me!


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

I dont consider getting rid of a pest inhumane  if they are destroying my stuff and risk spreading diseases to me or my animals I will do what is necessary  Poision is no better...after the mice eat the poision they have to drink to activate the poision and then have to be posioned while dying so if you are worried about being humane that isn't a better route.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't know I think for me personally if I had a choice to eat poison, then go drink water and die I would take that over getting caught in glue and having my hands ripped off and starving to death. (just me)
no offense to you at all classical romantic. (pretty picture by the way)JMO

I agree both are going to be not so great for the mouse but at least the poison doesn't risk slow starvation or mutiliation of their body while they are still alive.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

HEHE i totally understand your opinion...I guess when these disccussions come up I have a different outlook on things because I have worked for a Pest Control company for about 5 years now so I have seen a lot of things that happen with rodents and other pests as well! Thats why my sensitivity to them is not so much! I'm a huge animal lover and hate to see any animal in pain but I consider mice rodents and pests and cause more damage then good  so I dont mind getting rid of them the most affective way 

Oh and thanks for the compliment of the pic


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I understand... our BO is a huge animal lover (I mean we all are but she is super animal lover) anyway we had big rat in our feedbarn and he was stealing everything including the keys to the feed truck and hiding them in his little nest under some pallets. We wanted to get rid of him and my JR really wanted to catch him. BO really didnt want to kill him, she wanted to trap him and move him. Anyway eventually we did poison him but I do understand what you are saying. We have different viewpoints that makes the forum more interesting.


----------



## CrazyH0rse (Jul 14, 2009)

ClassicalRomantic said:


> you should get a bunch of glue boards and place them throughout the highly trafficking area of the mice! there is pretty much no escaping glue boards and you dont have to touch the mice you just throw the glue boards away! this is the best method i have found to control mice!!!


we use those to they work very well, And if you catch them quickly and put the mice out fast its not too inhumane.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

lovemyponies said:


> I understand... our BO is a huge animal lover (I mean we all are but she is super animal lover) anyway we had big rat in our feedbarn and he was stealing everything including the keys to the feed truck and hiding them in his little nest under some pallets. We wanted to get rid of him and my JR really wanted to catch him. BO really didnt want to kill him, she wanted to trap him and move him. Anyway eventually we did poison him but I do understand what you are saying. We have different viewpoints that makes the forum more interesting.


 
hehe your right thats what makes the world go round! if we all thought the same it would probably be pretty boring...well there would be ups and downs to that like everything in life! sorry the Rat died but in the end i'm sure it prevented issues!


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

CrazyH0rse said:


> we use those to they work very well, And if you catch them quickly and put the mice out fast its not too inhumane.


 
Right  generally if you are at a boarding barn there are plenty of people in and out so its not so hard to dispose of them on a daily basis.


----------



## GavinB (Aug 14, 2009)

ClassicalRomantic said:


> HEHE i totally understand your opinion...I guess when these disccussions come up I have a different outlook on things because I have worked for a Pest Control company for about 5 years now so I have seen a lot of things that happen with rodents and other pests as well! Thats why my sensitivity to them is not so much! I'm a huge animal lover and hate to see any animal in pain but I consider mice rodents and pests and cause more damage then good  so I dont mind getting rid of them the most affective way
> 
> Oh and thanks for the compliment of the pic


Hmm?

You said that you "throw the traps away" once the mice are caught. Now, I hope that doesn't mean what I think it means... I hoped you killed the mice before you threw them away. Otherwise leaving them on the trap for them to starve to death is inhumane, it doesn't matter whether it is a pest or not. That is torture however you look at it!

No animal lover would ever make an animal suffer like that, ever.

I do not see how leaving a mouse to starve to death on super glue is any more "effective" than killing it quickly via a snap trap, or killing it humanely once it is caught on the glue trap.


----------



## GavinB (Aug 14, 2009)

ClassicalRomantic said:


> I dont consider getting rid of a pest inhumane  if they are destroying my stuff and risk spreading diseases to me or my animals I will do what is necessary


It depends *how* you get rid of it. If you torture it to death (eg. boiling it alive, setting it alight, starving it on a glue trap, etc), yes, I'm sorry... but that is inhumane, irrespective of your views towards mice.

Is it necessary to be pointlessly cruel by causing it more pain than necessary? I don't think so.


----------



## GavinB (Aug 14, 2009)

I also think glue boards should be illegal. There is absolutely no excuses to use them when there are better alternatives. They are very unsanitary and very cruel, I have always thought it was a stupid and very barbaric method to control "pest" animals (and I hate it how people use the term "pest" to be extra cruel for no reason).

This site is very informative about glue traps, and they give excellent reasons not to use them. Even if you don't care about the creature's suffering, they are actually a health hazard:

Wildcare: Take Action Against Glue Traps

In addition, here is a more scientifically based link:

Proposed Prohibition of the Use of Rodent Glueboard Traps | MAF Biosecurity New Zealand

Section 3.2 is most relevant.

Mice do need to be controlled, but they don't deserve to die like that.



ClassicalRomantic said:


> I'm a huge animal lover and hate to see any animal in pain but I consider mice rodents and pests and cause more damage then good


BTW, am I reading you wrong, or did you just say that mice are not animals to you?? Last time I looked, rodents are mammals are animals. Are you purposely excluding them as a basis to overlook their suffering seeing as you said you hate to see animals suffer? I hope not!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Do you work for PETA?


----------



## HeartMyOTTB (Aug 13, 2009)

GavinB said:


> It depends *how* you get rid of it. If you torture it to death (eg. boiling it alive, setting it alight, starving it on a glue trap, etc), yes, I'm sorry... but that is inhumane, irrespective of your views towards mice.
> 
> Is it necessary to be pointlessly cruel by causing it more pain than necessary? I don't think so.


 
Geez! Who said anything about boiling and setting animals on fire!? This thread was started with the question of how to keep mice from getting in her things, not, "How can I kill them." One way of getting rid of mice is by setting traps. Unfortunatley its a viable option. No one wants to see an animal suffer, but if like ClassicalRomantic said, if it effects my health and safety then you bet I will eliminate the problem. Mice got into my things once, they ate their way into a bag of treats and then weren't smart enough to burrow out, so they died in there. When I reached in to get treats out, I pulled out two dead mice!!! YUCK!!!!!! What if i hadn't noticed and continued to feed those to my horse!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

AND mice droppings and mice themselves can carry EIA (I think) and EPM (again, I think that is the intials) which is basically asking for the horse to be killed!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

mouse traps


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

GavinB said:


> Hmm?
> 
> You said that you "throw the traps away" once the mice are caught. Now, I hope that doesn't mean what I think it means... I hoped you killed the mice before you threw them away. Otherwise leaving them on the trap for them to starve to death is inhumane, it doesn't matter whether it is a pest or not. That is torture however you look at it!
> 
> ...





GavinB said:


> It depends *how* you get rid of it. If you torture it to death (eg. boiling it alive, setting it alight, starving it on a glue trap, etc), yes, I'm sorry... but that is inhumane, irrespective of your views towards mice.
> 
> Is it necessary to be pointlessly cruel by causing it more pain than necessary? I don't think so.





GavinB said:


> I also think glue boards should be illegal. There is absolutely no excuses to use them when there are better alternatives. They are very unsanitary and very cruel, I have always thought it was a stupid and very barbaric method to control "pest" animals (and I hate it how people use the term "pest" to be extra cruel for no reason).
> 
> This site is very informative about glue traps, and they give excellent reasons not to use them. Even if you don't care about the creature's suffering, they are actually a health hazard:
> 
> ...


You are entitled to your opionions as am I! I have heard to many horror stories of rodents causing so many problems so if I feel that my way is the most affective way to handle the situation I will do it my way! you can do whatever you want your way and I won't scold you for it! JMI but everyone is entitled to their own! Its funny how you only have 3 posts on this board an all to me..hmm..sounds a bit fishy to me if you ask!



StormyBlues said:


> Do you work for PETA?


I was wonderign the same thing! this poster has not posted in any other threads except this one and its scolding me for using glue boards..hmm strange..oh well!


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

HeartMyOTTB said:


> Geez! Who said anything about boiling and setting animals on fire!? This thread was started with the question of how to keep mice from getting in her things, not, "How can I kill them." One way of getting rid of mice is by setting traps. Unfortunatley its a viable option. No one wants to see an animal suffer, but if like ClassicalRomantic said, if it effects my health and safety then you bet I will eliminate the problem. Mice got into my things once, they ate their way into a bag of treats and then weren't smart enough to burrow out, so they died in there. When I reached in to get treats out, I pulled out two dead mice!!! YUCK!!!!!! What if i hadn't noticed and continued to feed those to my horse!


 
I think someone pee'd on their wheeties LOL....just looking for an argument I guess! Oh well no sweat off my back!!!!!

And glad you found those dead mice in your horse treats! unfortunately you found them not in the best of ways though!!! I also had problems with mice at our barn getting into my things and pooping and peeing on my saddle and all my things! i did fix it by buying mouse proof tack carrier and getting a saddle cover for my saddle! If the problem gets worse I will be asking the BO to take action and I will use my method


----------



## GavinB (Aug 14, 2009)

StormyBlues said:


> Do you work for PETA?


No.

And I don't see how it makes my points any more or less valid. I don't need to be a PETA member to realise that starving an animal to death is wrong.


----------



## GavinB (Aug 14, 2009)

HeartMyOTTB said:


> Geez! Who said anything about boiling and setting animals on fire!?


They were just analogies, because they are comparable to throwing live mice away on glue traps to starve to death.

It results in a very painful death. I'm not arguing against the necessity of killing mice, I know they cause problems. But you are always going to run into "how am I going to get rid of them" question when it comes to rodent removal. Chucking a living thing on superglue away, without giving it a mercy kill, is deplorable. That is my point.


----------



## GavinB (Aug 14, 2009)

ClassicalRomantic said:


> You are entitled to your opionions as am I! I have heard to many horror stories of rodents causing so many problems so if I feel that my way is the most affective way to handle the situation I will do it my way! you can do whatever you want your way and I won't scold you for it! JMI but everyone is entitled to their own! Its funny how you only have 3 posts on this board an all to me..hmm..sounds a bit fishy to me if you ask!


Still haven't answered the points.

I'll ask again: how is starving a creature to death any more effective than humanely killing it?


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

GavinB said:


> Still haven't answered the points.
> 
> I'll ask again: how is starving a creature to death any more effective than humanely killing it?


 
I didnt answer your points because you assumed! thats what happens when people assume things...nobody said anything about not finishing the job before disposing the mice...you just assumed..sorry.


----------



## GavinB (Aug 14, 2009)

ClassicalRomantic said:


> I didnt answer your points because you assumed! thats what happens when people assume things...nobody said anything about not finishing the job before disposing the mice...you just assumed..sorry.


Then perhaps your statement was too vague? My impression was, based on what you wrote, was that you just chucked them away alive. If you *did* kill them humanely afterwards, then I apologise for jumping the gun.

See, I work at a vet and I have seen the damage glue traps can do... not just to target species but to other wildlife and pets. I've had to euthanise a few animals, because people found it a good idea just to chuck the living animal into the bin as if it were a piece of garbage.

This is my beef about glue traps in general, their brutality is unmatched. A snap trap is infinitely better.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

GavinB said:


> Then perhaps your statement was too vague? My impression was, based on what you wrote, was that you just chucked them away alive. If you *did* kill them humanely afterwards, then I apologise for jumping the gun.
> 
> See, I work at a vet and I have seen the damage glue traps can do... not just to target species but to other wildlife and pets. I've had to euthanise a few animals, because people found it a good idea just to chuck the living animal into the bin as if it were a piece of garbage.
> 
> This is my beef about glue traps in general, their brutality is unmatched. A snap trap is infinitely better.


 
well at the time of you entering this thread nobody was harrassing anyone about how they handle their mouse problems and there wasn't a need to explain every little detail to what I do. I gave my suggestions and opionions and left it at that! nobody pursued any more information so i didnt give anymore! Then you just assumed what you wanted! 

I understand your point of view and yes other animals can get caught in blue boards that are not attended to be rid of but unfortunitely life is like that! Just because I consider rats and mice pests doesn't mean I'm not a animal lover!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

^I'm totally with you on this one CR


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

How is a glue trap more effective then a snap trap? I LOVE rodents, but I have no problem with killing them HUMANELY if neccessary. Glue traps. are. not. humane. period.

Just use a snap trap!


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

StormyBlues said:


> ^I'm totally with you on this one CR


Thanks! I'm not being mean at all about this I understand everyone has a different opinion but when you get harrassed about something that isn't there..you know where i'm going LOL...



1dog3cats17rodents said:


> How is a glue trap more effective then a snap trap? I LOVE rodents, but I have no problem with killing them HUMANELY if neccessary. Glue traps. are. not. humane. period.
> 
> Just use a snap trap!


I think everyone was just trying to suggest more affective methods. Snap traps don't usually do as good of a job catching a lot of mice and the mice can outsmart the snap trap  Glue boards can be humane and more effective at the same time if you dispose of the rodents humanely


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

^Yup I do. I see where everyone is coming from with the whole glue trap thing. But if this animal is putting the life of MY horses (who are my babies and I couldn't replace them EVER) in danger, I don't care what I have to do to get them gone.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes, but you are never going to get rid of EVERY mouse. So either way your horses will come in contact with mice/droppings/urine


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

That's why I have 3 cats


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

There will still be mice, even if you can't see them (they are more wary when they are hunted)


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm not so sure about that. I see no evidance of any mice in my barn


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

They are in the walls, in the rafters, in the wood - they are everywhere. Just beacuse you don't see them, doesn't mean they aren't there. You'd be very surprised to find out the truth to the matter. 

I dispise glue traps. I remember being at my MIL's barn *they run their own dairy farm* and keep allot of seed bags in the barn for their pasture's and garden. Due to those bags of seed and the tears in the bags allowing "food" for the mice to lay on the floor - that of course, draws the critters....

So my MIL decided to throw glue traps all over the place, and they are NOT humane at all.

The poor thing ends up getting stuck, struggles for up to a half hour to hour, screaming bloody murder while they rip their own fur and skin off their bodies trying to get themselves off of the trap - I was disgusted.

I ended up spending a few hours in that barn trying to gently pry the poor critters off the glue, while I was bawling my eyes out, feeling the pain that those helpless critters were going through.

I threw every single one of them away and made her go back to snap traps.

Glue traps are not humane.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Is it humane to let them "die eaisily" along with your horse suffering from some disease that a mouse gave them because it snuck out of a trap?


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

There are mice EVERYWHERE in a barn. You might not see them, but they are there. That's why even with no outside food, barn cats can be very, very well fed, fat, and happy

MIE- I've heard vegetable oil can be used to free animals from glue traps, if you ever run into them again


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't see them, or any evidance of them. And our cats are fed once a day and arn't fat. We don't have any problems anymore. I would rather not have a disease spread to my horses than saving the animal that gave it to them.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

If I recall, there are these wonderful medical discoveries that vets inject into our horses on a yearly basis, called vaccinations to help protect our horses from diseases and infections that are most common in horses in today's world. And horses and mice have coincided together for thousands of years, long before any of us came along.

I for one, am least concerned with mice where my horse is involved. I've been at many barns where they aren't concerned with mice. The most worry people have with mice, are where their tack is involved, or grain - but aside from that, there is not much harm they can do.

I'd be more concerned about Possum's than mice. Mice are everywhere Stormy, they are in your house even. Just because you cannot see them, does not meant they are not there. If you want proof, get a black light and shine it on the floors and you'd quickly find evidence of the little critters.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

That's actually true, they are in my house sometimes and we keep the place spotless!!! (my hubby and I are neat freaks!) ;-) But we set traps out in our basement and every now and then we get one of them. 

I'm not really that concerned about the mice as far as health goes, but the concern I have is that I don't want them chewing up my stuff! And if I see their poo and pee on my saddle pads then I know they're in my locker! Plus I had to wash my saddle cover because it had PEE STAINS all over it GROSS!!!!

My husband came last night to the barn and patched up all of the open spots between the boards and such to make the locker more tightly closed...but the stupid door on the front doesn't close all the way and even though there is only a tiny crack, mice can still get in they can flatten themselves down like a pancake it's pretty strange!! 

Put dryer sheets in there and still found poop the next day...so going to try moth balls next!


----------



## GavinB (Aug 14, 2009)

StormyBlues said:


> Is it humane to let them "die eaisily" along with your horse suffering from some disease that a mouse gave them because it snuck out of a trap?


You don't make any sense here. It just sounds like you're saying that you HAVE to be inhumane to prevent your horse from getting disease, that's not true at all.

If anything, using a glue trap means the mouse has a greater chance of escaping (they can sometimes pull themselves out of the glue). At least a cage trap keeps them contained, and a snap trap kills them outright.

A extra 5% effectiveness is not worth the agony the mouse goes through. Your horses won't be in any more danger if you act a little kinder, just saying.


----------



## GavinB (Aug 14, 2009)

ClassicalRomantic said:


> well at the time of you entering this thread nobody was harrassing anyone about how they handle their mouse problems and there wasn't a need to explain every little detail to what I do. I gave my suggestions and opionions and left it at that! nobody pursued any more information so i didnt give anymore! Then you just assumed what you wanted!


I wasn't harassing anyone, you're just saying that because our viewpoints conflict. I said that glue traps are incredibly cruel and even gave links from a wildlife website and a governmental department. Did you bother to read them?

One of the most excellent points is that animals caught on glue traps will urinate and excrete faeces out of fear. Not to mention bleeding from its struggling This increases risks to diseases such as Hantavirus which is found in mouse urine. So at the end of the day, glue traps are actually _a health risk_.



> I understand your point of view and yes other animals can get caught in blue boards that are not attended to be rid of but unfortunitely life is like that!


Life doesn't have to be like that all the time. People can make the effort to minimise cruelty, instead of being lazy and only caring about effectiveness. As humans we have a moral responsibility not to inflict suffering when we can avoid it! If you are an animal lover, you would understand this!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Whatever, im getting out of this mess


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Call me irresponsible for not having my cat spayed, but I actually breed mousers. The mother cat is an excellent mouser and she accidentally became pregnant the first time (she is a barn cat, through and through). We gave the kittens away and they were all found to be just as good at catching mice as their parents. Then people started asking where they could get one so we let her have another litter. And THEY are all great mousers. After this next litter she is getting spayed for good  haha. Plus, she has an amazing coat color that people love (she's white with blue eyes and siamese points)

I have six cats in my barn that hunt mice. Four spayed females, one unspayed female, and a neutered male. 

bottom line... CATS WORK. If you have the right cat. A lot of shelters in your area would probably have feral cats that they basically give away. Many people use them as mousers.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

One of the cats at the barn is very good at catching mice...it's the other one that sucks royally LOL...it was someone's inside cat and it was brought to the barn because they could no longer keep it. The barn cat has tried to teach the other one, but it's declawed and very "inside cat" needy and all that haha!  So our barn really only has 1 good mouser!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

yeah declawed cats usually have trouble catching mice. haha. My inside cat (who was born here, but became my personal cat because she was sickly as a kitten and had to be inside) is great at catching the mice... but then just lets them sit there and die a horrible death. So, when she catches one, I call my other cat, Willow. Willow is an excellent mouser and she makes sure to "take care of" the mouse that is injured.

When we first moved into our house, it had been sitting empty for two years... hence the mouse problem. At the time, we only had Willow, my old cat Lucy (RIP), and Annabelle (Lucy's sister). We released them all into the house for a couple of days and just came to feed and water them. They caught a total of 15 mice... and that was just while we were there!!!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah we need some more barn cats for sure!!


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

One little note about EPM, I don't know that mice are known to carry EPM, as MIE said usually possum poop does. Our vet says that its actually not known all the ways EPM is transmitted. He also said most horses have been exposed to EPM at some point, its usually a horse with a weakened immune system or an older horse that show symptons. We have one at our barn right now that is being treated for EPM and thankfully is getting better. My young horse is in same pasture at him and they use the same shelter, eat in the same place and he got it and she didn't. We have mice at our barn and my JR gets one occassionally, the biggest issue is poop on saddles and them chewing stuff up, not disease.


----------



## angie22d (Jul 10, 2009)

steel whool they chew on it then it kills them an hour later it works great


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

really?


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

This got a little OT so sorry if I am repeating what somebody else suggested...

My friend uses scented dryer sheets where she finds mice nesting and it deters them without killing them. She places them behind food bins, hay, tack etc just go to the dollar store and use the cheap ones, probably need to be replaced kinda regularly but they sure do work for us! No mice poop or pee on our stuff!


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I am going to have to try the dryer sheets, I get a big box from Costco pretty cheaply


----------



## KoalaRock (Aug 16, 2009)

I got rid of a mouse by putting it in the dryer...I did that to a snake too lol

Yeah, I would just suggest cats!!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I tried the dryer sheets and am still finding poop every day on my saddle :-( There are like 5 sheets in there all over the place, I'm not sure why these mice keep coming in! (and why nothing seems to deter them!)

I may have to just bring a good old fashioned snap trap to the barn and put that in my tack locker :-/


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh yuck, they are very determined mice. Maybe too over populated for the dryer sheets to work  Cause the bonus with them is that everything smells so good haha.

Also maybe try putting a saddle bag that zips all the way around like this...

Saddle/ Equipment Bag - Tally-Ho Custom Bags from SmartPak Equine

if you can't get a trunk or something that seals up fully to keep the little poopers out!

Burlingham Pony Sport Trunk with Padded Seat from SmartPak Equine


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> I got rid of a mouse by putting it in the dryer...I did that to a snake too lol


I don't find that funny......


----------



## KoalaRock (Aug 16, 2009)

RAWR, I say. RAAAAWR.


----------



## Beloved Killer (May 23, 2009)

Get some snakes.

They'll cause a new problem themselves, but snakes are cool.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> I tried the dryer sheets and am still finding poop every day on my saddle :-( There are like 5 sheets in there all over the place, I'm not sure why these mice keep coming in! (and why nothing seems to deter them!)
> 
> I may have to just bring a good old fashioned snap trap to the barn and put that in my tack locker :-/


darn knew it was too good to be true, I have to say since I bring my ferocious, LOL JR every day the poop is less, I know they are still there but seem to hide more and be less bold


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

Here is my Mouse Patrol sorry her eyes look so creepy perhaps it scares the mice:lol:


----------



## GavinB (Aug 14, 2009)

KoalaRock said:


> I got rid of a mouse by putting it in the dryer...I did that to a snake too lol


Maybe I should put you in a larger dryer and see how funny you think that is?

Cruel ****.


----------



## HeartMyOTTB (Aug 13, 2009)

GavinB said:


> Maybe I should put you in a larger dryer and see how funny you think that is?
> 
> Cruel ****.


This forum is a place to share ideas and opinions. This thread was started to get ideas, and a lot of opinions were thrown out there. Each individual's opinions should be respected. Each person has their own. 

Where jokes about certains views may be more offensive to some than others, there is never a reason for name calling. I am new to this forum and don't really like what I've seen. I do not appreciate the word "****" being used to degrade someone, GavinB. I should report you.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> Maybe I should put you in a larger dryer and see how funny you think that is?
> 
> Cruel ****.


Ah ha ha ha ha, that's funny! 



> This forum is a place to share ideas and opinions. This thread was started to get ideas, and a lot of opinions were thrown out there. Each individual's opinions should be respected. Each person has their own.
> 
> Where jokes about certains views may be more offensive to some than others, there is never a reason for name calling. I am new to this forum and don't really like what I've seen. I do not appreciate the word "****" being used to degrade someone, GavinB. I should report you.


Yeah, on any regular or average situation. But this poster KoalaRock is a Troll who goes out of her way to cause drama on this forum and continues to get banned and locked out - but still seems to have the time to create new IP addresses and usernames just to get on and cause drama.

So - DON'T FEED THE TROLLS.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey HITS, if you go the route of snap traps, peanut butter works great.

I had a mouse problem in my barn, so adopted a feral cat and her kitten. The day after I settled her in, there were 2 mice and a baby bat all lined up in a row. Luckily, before we released her we brought her in to be spayed and get her shots. Now I feed her once a day and there are no visible mice or droppings like there were before she came. I'm sure they're around, but they don't do any more damage to my stuff.

Oh...and the kitten? Since he was too young for his shots at the time we didn't release him in the barn but rather added him to our indoor cat family. So no mice in the house either (at least that we can see!)


----------



## GavinB (Aug 14, 2009)

HeartMyOTTB said:


> Where jokes about certains views may be more offensive to some than others, there is never a reason for name calling. Each individual's opinions should be respected. Each person has their own.


I beg to differ. If someone abuses animals and finds that funny, then they deserve to be called anything under the sun.

This has nothing to do with respect, if someone posts a controversial opinion then it is open to criticism. Actually, this wasn't even an opinion - it was a callous and disgusting action, don't try and sugar coat it. I mean what I said, because it is truth.



> I am new to this forum and don't really like what I've seen. I do not appreciate the word "****" being used to degrade someone, GavinB. I should report you.


A verbal slap on an internet forum is worse than putting an animal into a dryer to kill it? Are you serious? You should be complaining about _that post_ rather than focus on something that was actually well deserved.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow, do we need to get a moderator in here guys?? I started this forum for suggestions on how to DETER mice...not how to KILL them in sickening nasty ways!

HeartMyOTTB is right though, no need for profanity on here...I definitely don't like KoalaRock's comment, I think it was a distasteful and unnecessary joke, but I also don't like nasty words being used in my thread either. So can we all just get back on subject? 

Has anyone else tried moth balls to deter the mice and did it work at all for you?


----------



## HeartMyOTTB (Aug 13, 2009)

GavinB said:


> A verbal slap on an internet forum is worse than putting an animal into a dryer to kill it? Are you serious? You should be complaining about _that post_ rather than focus on something that was actually well deserved.


I think that person's comment was ridiculous, and as MIEventer said, that person was saying it simply to get a rise out of people. It worked, too. I know its hard to sit by when people say asinine things like that, but it was inappropriate to refer to the female genetalia on a public forum.


----------



## GavinB (Aug 14, 2009)

HeartMyOTTB said:


> I know its hard to sit by when people say asinine things like that, but it was inappropriate to refer to the female genetalia on a public forum.


It would be inappropriate of me _not_ to have called the poster out on it.

The word "****" has many meanings, and I did not use it the way you are referring to. It is more an epithet. It is about as profane as calling someone an idiot.


----------



## HeartMyOTTB (Aug 13, 2009)

GavinB said:


> It would be inappropriate of me _not_ to have called the poster out on it.
> 
> The word "****" has many meanings, and I did not use it the way you are referring to. It is more an epithet. It is about as profane as calling someone an idiot.


I am glad that you called the poster out. And if the use of that word to you is as mild as calling someone an idiot, then I'll be humbled. However, the definition of "Epithet" is a defamatory or abusive word or phrase, A word or phrase, often disparaging or abusive, that expresses a character trait of someone or something...

Idiot doesn't really fall into the catagory. So that could explain why I find the word you used to be slightly profane. Just remember that kids use this space. And if you mean Idiot, say that. 

And in the words of StormyBlues, "I'm getting out of this mess!" I hope Hoofprints in the Sand found some worth between the arguing.


----------



## GavinB (Aug 14, 2009)

Well where I'm from, "****" essentially means "idiot" or "fool". But epithet is right considering such a trait of idiocy is shown.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Alright no more arguing!  Let's just call this discussion done and go back to the ORIGINAL post! ;-)


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

We use this website at work every now and again and its available to the public! here you can see affective methods for mice control and products to use!

they make mention of using Tin Cats traps which does not kill the mice and can catch more than one without being reset. 

www.pestweb.com
www.arrowexterminators.com

here is the article about mice and there are more also
House Mouse Management Guidelines--UC IPM


----------

